# Budget Exhaust



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I've heard that the down side of the Budget exhaust is that it rusts easily. If this is so, has anyone tried using a high temp exhaust paint to help prevent rusting? I used VHT 1500 degree black paint on my motorcycle pipes and it seems to work pretty good. I don't care if the exhaust is black or not, I just would like it to last longer since I live in CT where rust may become an issue. Also I'm cheap and would rather pay for the inexpensive exhaust that people claim performs like the other high priced ones. Any input would be appreciated, Chrisco


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Personally, I would never change to an aftermarket exhaust unless it was stainless. Aftermarket exhaust pipes are nowhere near the quality of the original manufacturers! As for your paint idea... forget it... the pipes rust from the inside. I would be very careful about scrapping a quality exhaust system for a system you probably will be replacing again in 2 years!


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

i have never heard of problems with budget y's rusting. you may want to try some kind of high temp paint, but i don't think it'll be a big deal. i think budget pipes are SS. correct me if i'm wrong. but do it, gains are supposed to be very good. haven't done it myself. might get one this summer.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow bgriffey, such harsh words..... If anyone was serious about modding the Maxima, replacing the y-pipe (piping between headers and cat in case you didn't know) is one of the most vital things to replace. The stock piping goes from 2.25" inlets to 1.5" piping to a 2.5" outlet. It's just insane. The aftermarket pipes are 2.25" inlets to 2.25" piping to the flex joint where it turns into 2.5" piping and the 2.5" outlet that bolts up to the cat. Much better air flow.

Chrisco,

The budget exhaust IS Stainless Steel and will not rust. I've had mine for quite some time and I'm definitly a happy customer. As a matter of fact, me and two friends installed one last night on a 99 Max. The gains are great!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the input. After a little more digging I found out that budget does make stainless steal components. I couldn't imagine going with anything else since I live in Connecticut. I picked up a high flow CAT from carsound and just don't see using it without an upgraded exhaust system. I just need to find the right one with breaking the bank. Thanks again, Chrsco


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

One thing to be concerned about is the fact that the joint where the two collectors converge might not be stainless steel, possibly alumnized. Someone please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Chris is so right...Stock y-pipe is nothing to party over.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

geez dude... you went 3 months back for a post... haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *geez dude... you went 3 months back for a post... haha *


Yep


----------



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

I think all that stuff is preaty good but if you are willing to spend that much money mind as well go the best there is, im down here in utah and they have a a guy down here that makes custom exhausts and for nas cars and he is going to make me a full cat back 3 inch mandrel bent exhaust and a custom 3 inch y pipe also mandrel bent and it only costs 500 buck for all that and the is the bect you can go and then all u have to do is paint it with some high temperature pain like for bar be q's and wrap it with some exhaust wrap and that will eliminate all thoes heat shields. if u are interested hit me up at my email [email protected]


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

are you gonna boost that thing... if not you're waisting your money.... 2.5" is all an NA max needs... just curious


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Unless your N/A max is gonna be about 425hp. Ha ha ha


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HNE said:


> *Unless your N/A max is gonna be about 425hp. Ha ha ha *


ok Mr I-think-i'm-cool-cause-i'm-gonna-have-a-special-case-maxima-cause-I-got-to-much-time-on-my-hands dick!

lol

damn hne people.... (shaking head)


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd stay away from budget - their "mandrel bent" pipes are sort of well... not completely mandrel bent from comparison pics.


The flex sections they use are NOT lined, so you'll have more turbulence/ buzzing. Last time I saw a budget y pipe was on Joseph's car at Chris' place - that is not stainless steel - it's aluminized.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that was painted stainless steel...

trust me.. it was SS

and nice post whoring btw.. lol


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

yeah, got bored in biochem hehehee


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

seximagtr said:


> *yeah, got bored in biochem hehehee *


yeah, i get that way in algorithm analysis and data structures... hate that class... dumb crazy militant bia

lol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You're both whores!

*ducks for cover*


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

*swings and misses*

shit!

lol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> **swings and misses*
> shit!
> lol *


I think Warpspeed would be a better y-pipe though.


----------

